# DEADLIFTS are the best!



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Wothout doubt! Ive only just started doing them again, going really heavy and all my lifts are going throught the roof!

Anyone who lifts should do em NO QUESTIONS!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

trigger i couldn't aggree more! they are one of the core exercises that contribute most strongly to overall growth and development!!


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Yep, I love em :wink:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah i think they are awesome, i feel like THOR HIMSELF whilst doing it.... lol

Nick


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Dead lifts are a fantastic builder for all round mass. :wink:

I do them in the rack i set the bar at just below my knee. this takes some of the leg work out and allows me to use more weight. :lol:


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

FAT BOY said:


> Dead lifts are a fantastic builder for all round mass. :wink:
> 
> I do them in the rack i set the bar at just below my knee. this takes some of the leg work out and allows me to use more weight. :lol:


No rack at my gym


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

floors just as good m8 you must have one of them :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Heen't done dead's for quite a while.

Me and damo are starting these again this weekend so it should be interesting to see the results

:twisted:

J


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Post up a pic of you and damo training J, would be interested to see you guys in action !

Nick


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

A pic or video. Can record video on my phone but dont know how to host it

Have still got some old video on there of us training from about 5 months ago

J


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

do a new video mate, make sure your in that lovely pink dress u was tellin me about :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry mate, G has got it at the mo. lol

J


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

lol oh yea i remember him sayin now :roll:


----------



## RJ Magnus (Aug 14, 2005)

FAT BOY said:


> Dead lifts are a fantastic builder for all round mass. :wink:
> 
> I do them in the rack i set the bar at just below my knee. this takes some of the leg work out and allows me to use more weight. :lol:


Isn't the idea of deadlifts to work the legs more rather then less?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

no, deadlifts aims to hit the lower back. I try and use the legs as little as possible

Nick


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

I Struggle with form a bit with my deadlifts, back tends to round


----------



## universal11 (Jan 3, 2006)

I love them, its the key to build strenth & size, great all round body work out, keep in mind form the most important part, get your form down before adding weight.


----------



## universal11 (Jan 3, 2006)

I love them, its the key to build strenth & size, great all round body work out, keep in mind form the most important part, get your form down before adding weight.


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

trigger1981iron said:


> I Struggle with form a bit with my deadlifts, back tends to round


Yeah, i get this a bit. I just really try to use good form and not do silly amounts of wieght.

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

nick mate surely deadlifts you got to be putting in some effort in the leg department or else you aint gonna get the bar off the floor.........


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

plus (sorry this aint a flame) deadlifts are like squats and dips and bench presses...you cant isolate your lower back, its a whole body excercise quads hams traps back arse grip....... just like on squats you should not be just thinking its working you quads only


----------



## reef (Jul 14, 2005)

jimbo999 said:


> nick mate surely deadlifts you got to be putting in some effort in the leg department or else you aint gonna get the bar off the floor.........


This is true and it really is interesting to see someone deadlifting who doesnt train legs! Deadlifts really are a full-body lift and a weakness on any part will comprimise either your form, weight or both. This particular guy ended up doing more of a SLDL, as his legs straightened before the bar actually moved as they werent strong enough to lug the weight. Kind of bizarre to see.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

It definately compromises form, I have weak legs and it shows


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

i use my legs a little bit i suppose for the first part, but generally i get no DOMS from the exercise and don't feel it on the legs

Nick


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

work it hard and you should be getting sore hams lower back lats and traps


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

sounds like im missing out massively by not doing deadlifts. too much back pain!! il just have to make do with the leg press.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m sure i`ll be corrected if i`m wrong but if you deadlift with a trap bar your quads get worked as much (or almost as much)as squatting+cos your hands are at your sides its easier not to round your back


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Deadlifts my favourite exercise, wicked for putting on lots of mass, a basic compound exercise, stand with your feet shoulder width apart bend with knees place hands just outside of quads grip tight look up keeping back straight and push your heels through the floor slowly lower to starting position.


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Before i worried about heavy lifts i made sure my form was good as there is nothing worse than a bad back now ive started adding some weight i sometimes make myself feel a little sick. anyone else?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

Dehydration?

I love deadlifts! Probaly because there my heaviest lift.


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Do you mean i should drink a lot of water before my workout or overall,I already get through 4 litres a day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

drink a lot of water, yes...but i usually finish at least a whole liter plus just during workouts...

...btw, while we're talking deadlifts, i hit 365 for two sets of 6 today!...just thought i'ld share 8) ...


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

DONGLE said:


> Do you mean i should drink a lot of water before my workout or overall,I already get through 4 litres a day.


I drink 8 litres or more per day, 2 or 3 of them being in my workout. This is plus about 1 litre of milk too.


----------

